# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Дизайнеры показали, что будет модно этой осенью

## Irina

Дизайнеры показали, что будет модно этой осенью. По большей части это экземпляры в виде традиционных костюмов: черные классические брюки из трикотажных мягких тканей и белые рубашки с большими воротниками.

А вот верхняя одежда — осеннее пальто — превзошла все ожидания. Дизайнеры отошли от общепринятой цветовой гаммы, которая призвана быть темной и пригодной для повседневной носки, сообщает Raut. Пальто-кардиганы длиной до середины бедра или колена, в которых девушки шагали по подиуму, имели необычную расцветку: синие в белый и крупный горошек, ярко-зеленые в черный мелкий горошек и красные с неравномерно разбросанными по всей поверхности оранжевыми кружочками.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Модельер Селестина Хлоэ утверждает, что в таких одеяниях могла ходить Одри Хепберн. Смешение различных модных тенденций воплотились в коллекции дизайнера. Такие пальто удобно носить как с брючными комплектами, так и с вечерним платьем, тем более что материал, из которого они сделаны, способен согреть в самые холодные осенние дни.

Как сообщает портал vse-o-mode, основным направлением осенней моды 2010 является глубокая цветовая гамма, которая внешне напоминает неповторимые оттенки великолепных драгоценных камней. Модели в серебристых, рубиново красных, золотистых и других приятных оттенках в корне отличаются от предыдущих коллекций моды, выполненных в практичной строгости и сдержанности. Одним из достоинств такой разнообразной палитры цветов является возможность подбора оттенка к любому тону кожи. Причем достаточно яркие и насыщенные оттенки великолепно дополнят более темный осенне-зимний гардероб и придадут зимней одежде еще большей элегантности, полностью раскрывая понятие мода и красота.

Life.LadyCity вносит свое дополнение о моде этой осени. Jean Paul Gaultier в своей коллекции использовал возможности клетки в полной мере, не исключая туфли на гигантской шпильке.

Дизайнеры по-прежнему так же смело используют мех, смелые сочетания нескольких цветов. К примеру, у Kenzo присутствуют белые, красные и черные тона. У Betsey Johnson можно увидеть разнообразные модели верхней одежды из шерстяной ткани, на которой клетки образуются на пересечении широких одинаковых цветных полос. Похожий рисунок и на вещах в коллекции от Marc by Marc Jacobs, но они выполнены в несколько упрощенном, более «уличном» варианте.

У Max Mara можно увидеть укороченную куртку (напоминающую по форме куртку-бомбер) из мягкой алой шерсти с черной клеткой и аккуратным меховым воротничком. У Balenciaga клетка на тканях напоминает технику батик с слегка расплывающимися линиями и в необычном цветовом решении – желтый с фиолетовым.

В осеннюю моду вошли куртки, ветровки, пуховики, пуловеры на утепленной основе. Но какими бы они не были смелыми и фантазийными, элегантным всегда остается пальто. В моде сейчас объемные пальто, пальто-мантии, пальто-коконы. Пальто-кокон выглядит  своеобразно, и вполне оправдывает свое название: расширяющийся к бедрам и сужающийся внизу силуэт. Длина этих пальто – выше или ниже колена, а рукава округлые и широкие. Объемные пальто помогут скрыть недостатки фигуры.

----------


## Sanych

> В осеннюю моду вошли куртки, ветровки, пуховики, пуловеры на утепленной основе.


Какие догадливые дизайнеры

----------


## Irina

А мне пальто в горошек понравились - супер, хочу себе такое)))

----------


## Carlen

На киноэкранах, на улицах городов и на модных подиумах тренч вновь обрел популярность. Как яркий представитель стиля милитари тренчкот востребован в гардеробе мужчин и женщин. Несмотря на свой почтенный возраст (более 100 лет) он продолжает восхищать своей спортивной элегантностью и функциональностью. Появившись в начале 20-го века как вариант непромокаемой солдатской шинели (trench coat – траншейное пальто), тренч претерпел большие изменения. А сейчас он снова на пике моды. Всегда демонстрируя свободный крой с широкими плечами и большими карманами, тренч подчеркивает спортивную выправку и рекспентабельный шик своего обладателя.

----------

